# Dell Backup and recovery



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

Inspiron small desk top 3000 series. SERVICE TAG # 6V55922, EXPRESS CODE: 14943788570. I do not have access to this computer. The backup and recovery program continually loops, and will not let me into windows. I have reinstalled windows , but when you have to restart it, for drivers or updates, it automatically goes to the backup and recovery. Dell said to go into the bios to get it out. I could not find any reference to the program.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It looks like it's a now defunct service. The BIOS is when you start the computer you press F2 repeatedly until you get to the BIOS setup screen. There should be a menu there to disable the backup and recovery.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

From here https://www.dell.com/support/manual...a4fbfb-924b-4b4a-b183-4117e91ada90&lang=en-us

Turn on or restart your computer.
Press F2 to enter System Setup.
NOTE If you wait too long and the operating system logo is displayed, wait until you see the Windows desktop, restart your computer, and try again.
In the left pane, expand SupportAssist System Resolution, and then select SupportAssist OS Recovery.
In the right pane, select or clear the SupportAssist OS Recovery check box to enable or disable the automatic start of SupportAssist OS Recovery.
Press F10 to save the changes and exit.
NOTE BIOS options may vary slightly depending on your system model.


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

I have been in the bios many times. There is nothing different in it. Where ever the program is, I can't find it. I don't know what left pane in the bios , you are referring to. I see only the top bar menu.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

GreatMa said:


> Inspiron small desk top 3000 series. SERVICE TAG # 6V55922, EXPRESS CODE: 14943788570. I do not have access to this computer. The backup and recovery program continually loops, and will not let me into windows. I have reinstalled windows , but when you have to restart it, for drivers or updates, it automatically goes to the backup and recovery. Dell said to go into the bios to get it out. I could not find any reference to the program.


According to that service tag number and express service code number, you have THIS *Dell Inspiron 3646 Slim Form Factor PC* which was purchased in August 2015 in the U.S. and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.

The most current *Dell Backup And Recovery* software for it was released in January 2016 and is version 1.9.2.8.
It can be downloaded from HERE.

In your original comments, you said "I do not have access to this computer".
If that's correct, how are you able to work on it? 

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatMa said:


> . I have reinstalled windows


How did you reinstall windows


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

I cannot do anything with my Dell. It is sitting here, dead in the water.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatMa said:


> I cannot do anything with my Dell. It is sitting here, dead in the water.


1)As in no power ? 
2)Do you need to recover data ?
3) Do you have an external drive you can copy data to if needed?
4) Do you have access to another computer ?


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

The computer will not go beyond the Backup and Recover program. It has power . My data is stored on and external drive. I have a Leveno , that has window 10.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Two things I would try
1) Download a ubuntu image and build a boot usb - set bios to boot from usb - No install needed.
https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop.

2) Download win10 tool and reinstall windows using the tool. The only problem you may have is you win10
registration may not be valid anymore. You need to ask Microsoft or Dell.



GreatMa said:


> The backup and recovery program continually loops,


Is this the built in Backup and recovery program or is it the download from Dell


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

The only reason I downloaded it was because it was on the Dell site. I thought that the windows tool was only for 10. I am using windows 8.1 , on my dell.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Why not use the win 10 tool and upgrade dell from 8 to 10


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

I already have windows 10 on my Lenavo. So I like to use 8.1 on the dell.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Did you use Dell OS Recovery Tool. 
Any chance of getting a pic of your BIOS first screen


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

If you turn on the computer and start tapping F8 do you get any menu or won't it let you get that far


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

I have just reinstalled windows 8.1, and am using it at this time. I did try the recovery tool, but still had the same problem. I probably can't get a pic of the bios. I am not sure how to do that after I restart the system. I can try the F8.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatMa said:


> I have just reinstalled windows 8.1, and am using it at this time


So the computer is working?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatMa said:


> I probably can't get a pic of the bios. I am not sure how to do that after I restart the system.


Do you have a mobile phone with a camera ? 
Not needed now if the computer is going


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

I am sure it will until I reboot it. Yes , I have an Iphone.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

I would go here https://www.dell.com/support/home/e...g/0-OStjcHBySyt4Qng1bHlwMFlXNHBrUT090/drivers
and update the drivers.
I notice that is has an Urgent update for your bios.
If you do the bios BEWARE to read all the instructions first and make sure you are comfortable in doing it.
Since you have the computer running I would copy all need data/photos etc first to the other computer or an external drive. load all the drivers.
Then the bios.


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

So far it seems the only I can get into the dell oss , is to press f12 and press windows boot manager. Seems strange to me.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Can we see a screen pic of disk management ?
https://www.digitalcitizen.life/open-disk-management-windows/


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is the disk management pic.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

What happens if you eject/unplug the external buslink drive and boot


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

I did what you asked, and it worked, for what ever reason. That has never happened before. Let us hope it continues to work.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

You need to change the BIOS
Restart and enter bios you will see that usb boot is set as the first boot device.
Change to HDD save and reboot. Attach external and boot again should be good.
Normally they have a boot tab/page for this setting


----------



## GreatMa (Jul 17, 2007)

I looked into that but, the boot options are grayed out. Is there anywhere else to change it?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Are you saying you cannot arrow up or down to first boot device usb ?


----------

